# East Cape Fury - Etec 60



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Unfortunately that seems to be about the typical speed with a 60 etec on a fury. 30-32 mph is right on par. I just repowered my fury last week with a new 90 etec. I am still playing with props but his 40mph today with a 19p viper. I had to put the tabs down more which slowed me down to 38.5 but the holeshot is great still. I have a 21p on the way. I'll see how that goes. I had a 60 etec previously on it.


----------



## Byron Baker (Apr 30, 2020)

I have run my original Suz prop, PowerTech prop and just picked up, installed and sea trialed my Jack Foreman prop. Without a doubt the Jack Foreman 3bl - 12.5" x 14xxx cup prop has exceeded all the rest. I was in the marsh in skinny water yesterday and could get a hole shot and get on top in 1/2 boat length. No comparison to the other props I have run. On top and going across the bay, I ran 5100-5200 rpms with SOG of 30. I had plenty of throttle left but this seemed to be the sweet spot. I will admit I lost a couple of mpg on the top end but running 30 and fishing where I do, I don't need those couple of mph. This is the best performing prop for my EC Fury w/a Suz 60.


----------

